# what are fair prices for a new lowe 1448 and 1648?



## deermaster (Feb 3, 2009)

i will definately buy a used one if i come across one, but i need to plan on buying new if necessary. i got prices on both these boats, brand new lowe riveted jons, 1448 and 1648. what would you call a good price for the boat only?


----------



## ben2go (Feb 3, 2009)

This is how I usually price new boats.This has worked for me and hasn't been off by much except for welded jons.A riveted jon usually sells new at $100 per each foot of length.So 14 foot would be roughly $1400 new and 16 foot would be roughly $1600 new.Check out https://www.1stdirectproducts.com/boats.html .Recently they sold older model packages for the same price as a new model bare hull.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 4, 2009)

ben2go said:


> This is how I usually price new boats.This has worked for me and hasn't been off by much except for welded jons.A riveted jon usually sells new at $100 per each foot of length.So 14 foot would be roughly $1400 new and 16 foot would be roughly $1600 new.Check out https://www.1stdirectproducts.com/boats.html .Recently they sold older model packages for the same price as a new model bare hull.



Wow :shock: ya'll's prices are sky hi!!! I paid $1500 for a new 1448 Alweld w/extra long deck. 

Academy has their Alumacraft riveted 14' for $599. It doesn't say in the sales paper, but it might be a 36" wide.

I can get a welded boats cheaper than ya'lls rivets. Redmond's Marine is advertising a 1448 Weldbuilt for $1395


----------



## ben2go (Feb 4, 2009)

I dunno why the high prices, but I priced an Alumacraft at my local dealer at 1375 for a 12 foot.I didn't even pay attention to the width.


----------



## Specknreds (Feb 4, 2009)

Check out https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/boats&start=6

It would be worth the drive if they are as high as you say.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 4, 2009)

I just priced 2 1448 jons....

SeaArk (all welded) - 2800 (just the boat, I damn neared told that girl what to do with that boat)
Not sure model - 1800


I did find something that would probably be worth the 3 hour drive for me... here's a place in Alabama, all welded boats. Weld Bilt boats are the manufacturer https://www.backwoodslanding.com

1442 - $1126
1448 - $1297

You can get a trailer for them for $750...


----------



## ben2go (Feb 5, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> Check out https://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/marine/boats&start=6
> 
> It would be worth the drive if they are as high as you say.




I gotta check them out.





russ010 said:


> I just priced 2 1448 jons....
> 
> SeaArk (all welded) - 2800 (just the boat, I damn neared told that girl what to do with that boat)
> Not sure model - 1800
> ...




I've ran across their products before.Their products are high quality.They are worth it if you plan to keep a boat for lengthy period of time,say 5+ years.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info ben2go... I am more than likely going to make the trip and buy the 1442 with only the rear bench, maybe this month. 

Once I get it, I will keeping it for some time because it's all I need. I really like my 1236, but I would like to have a little more room for storage and another person - not to mention to be able to put into bigger waters.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 5, 2009)

As a reference point for an all-welded Lowe rig, here is what I paid for mine:
(*2008* Lowe Roughneck 1652VT) _Bought in June of 2007_
All rigging done by dealer. (The VT after 1652 indicates floored)

2008 Boat: $2495. Hull thickness: .100 gauge
2007 Karavan Trailer: $995
Rear Deck Insert: $280 (hinged & adds more floor space over batt/gas can storage)
MG 54# Foot TM: $498
60" Storage box: $225 
2 padded fishing seats w/pedastals: $200
Spare tire and bracket: $150
2 Deep Cycle Deka batts: $159 ($79.50 ea)

Total (before 6% tax): $5002.00 

The good news.............................I make my last payment this month! 8) 

Purchased at Tyler Boats, Inc, Rockport, IN.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 5, 2009)

wow. that's a good deal..

But I don't need anything that big - my little nissan would bark at me the whole time I would be pulling it.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Feb 5, 2009)

A lot of the differences in the various boat prices are the materials that they are made from. They run the gamut from 1/16" to 1/8" thick hulls.

I'm pretty sure that the SeaArk boats are on the thicker side although I agree with you.. still way overpriced.


----------



## baptistpreach (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that place backwoods, amazing. I couldn't believe my eyes. I've thought for a while if I could find a 1648, I'd be all over it, but I cannot believe those were new prices! Wow! I've got family in Alabama..... maybe I should make it to a family reunion after all!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 6, 2009)

baptistpreach said:


> Wow, that place backwoods, amazing. I couldn't believe my eyes.



I'm supposed to be getting a pretty hefty tax return, and I think $1200 of it may go into buying another boat - which means new mods... there could be another makeover post from me in the near future with more ideas since I've done this one..


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2009)

Russ,

Sounds like a plan to me  . I know you've mentioned looking for a 14' rig, and I was over at the 2009 Lowe website and see they've changed their models for this year. Checkout the link below (welded Roughneck jons) for some new floor plans that could be incorportaed into a mod rig:

https://www.loweboats.com/showroom/welded-jon/roughneck-jon/r1455.php

I also noticed they no longer offer a 1652 Roughneck, having gone to 1655's with new floor layouts.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks WW... that boat is 14'7" long with a 55" floor... much what I would prefer, but really more than I need. And I'm sure it costs more than I'm willing to part with!

It did give me ideas about how to do some new mods though... what I'm looking at is a 1442.. I think I can get by with that and it might even work on my trailer with a little modding...


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 6, 2009)

Yep, the first thing I noticed were their new floor layouts with additional storage. They even come with a built-in switch panel mounted inside the stbd rear gunwale. I think they've been looking at TinBoats for ideas, lol.


----------

